# What’s wrong?!!



## KobeM (Apr 9, 2021)

Help! I found my sphodromantis gastrica this morning like this’ll the ground of her enclosure, she isn’t dead but almost doesn’t move and stays in this position like she is molding. Does anyone know what’s wrong and what I can do to help her? Thanks!

kobe


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 9, 2021)

Euthanize her.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2021)

Does she appear alive? Maybe see if she can hang on a piece of womens nylon stocking upside down or some rough cloth or branch.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Apr 10, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Does she appear alive? Maybe see if she can hang on a piece of womens nylon stocking upside down or some rough cloth or branch.


She looks to have a bacterial infection. If not, then yeah do this.


----------



## KobeM (Apr 11, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Does she appear alive? Maybe see if she can hang on a piece of womens nylon stocking upside down or some rough cloth or branch.


Yea she does appear alive, she still moves but struggles so much to stand, but she can’t hang, looks like she hasn’t the grip anymore...


----------



## KobeM (Apr 11, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> She looks to have a bacterial infection. If not, then yeah do this.


Oh, then there is noting I can do or can I?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 12, 2021)

If you think it might be a molt I would tap the back toes to something and hang her vertically. Make sure the place she is hanging has some humidity. Might also want to add a little extra heat to see if you can stimulate things.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Does she appear alive? Maybe see if she can hang on a piece of womens nylon stocking upside down or some rough cloth or branch.


I think she is molting, so try this or what KrissimKlaw said.


----------

